# Lidl Parkside Pressure washer



## A.B

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_18814.htm


----------



## GSD

3 year warranty too.


----------



## Shiny

Does anybody know if this has Karcher fittings? My 2nd Karcher (K3.99M) has packed up, been leaking for months and started pulsing yesterday and is less than 3 years old. I've sent Karcher an email but hold up little hope. 

This looks like a good replacement, as long as i can use all my Karcher accessories and of course my HD foam lance.


----------



## toomanycitroens

Good find mate, but you can get a decent Nilfisk for less than that from Amazon.
Thanks.


----------



## GSD

Shiny said:


> Does anybody know if this has Karcher fittings? My 2nd Karcher (K3.99M) has packed up, been leaking for months and started pulsing yesterday and is less than 3 years old. I've sent Karcher an email but hold up little hope.
> 
> This looks like a good replacement, as long as i can use all my Karcher accessories and of course my HD foam lance.


All their other ones in the past have Karcher fittings see no reason this won't be the same.


----------



## james_death

Nice one,:thumb: they always use the patio and Wheel that essentially just want a rinse and would come off with the hose pipe then show the paved drive that the lance will strip all the sand out and dislodge the the bricks...Nice...:lol:


----------



## apmaman

Thats a great buy. 

£80 for 2100w, built in detergent tank, 420 litres an hour 150 bar... Nilfisk equivelent is much more than that, plus you get an extra years warrenty...60 degree max input heat as well, more than most domestic PW's

It looks like a nilfisk fitting though, You'd have to check instore though to be sure.

Edit: If you watch the video at the end it looks like the gun has a Karcher fitting, but they supply a nilfisk adaptor for the brush because thats a nilfisk fitting...


----------



## stantheman

Shiny:
It doesn't really matter as you can always use your hose and foam lance by directly attatching it to the PW (providing the hose is rated for 150 Bar or more!)
Hope that helps


----------



## lpoolck

110bar lets it down, didn't look to powerful when he demonstrated, disappointing as little bit more bar and would have been a steal.


----------



## rockhopper

lpoolck said:


> 110bar lets it down, didn't look to powerful when he demonstrated, disappointing as little bit more bar and would have been a steal.


Except its 150 bar :thumb:


----------



## guy_92

I am sure someone told me its a re-badged Lavor.....


----------



## swompdonkey

Liking this.. Anybody have a view on the connector type yet?


----------



## guy_92

I think its a Lavor connector.


----------



## mikeyc_123

I also think its a lavor connector.. I tried twice to get one of these and 3 stores had sold out by 11am and I called customer services to check stock levels and they said they had sold out in all stores within a few hours.. they are a bargain if you can get one.. I spent £140 in wickes in the end as the lavor kit is really good (brass fittings etc)..


----------



## Jordan

lavor connector in the video, Karcher connectors in the pictures!

gonna chance it are we? :lol:


----------



## GSD

The video is from Germany the ones i've seen in store have always been Karcher.


----------



## Concho

I worked at Lidl for six years, and my girlfriend still does. A tip if you want stuff like this, go just before closing time the night before they are on sale as every store I've seen puts them out then so the staff can go home that little bit earlier from their 12 hour + shifts


----------



## GSD

Thanks for the info.


----------



## puckacostello

So i went into my lidl tonight 30 mins before closing low and behold they had just brought a crate of these out  says me, ask the guy can i have one and he told me no i cant not until tomorrow and they wouldnt keep one for me :O

btw they are only being released here in Northern ireland tomorrow the 10th


----------



## Shiny

I picked mine up this morning. After replacing the inlet pipe on my knackered Karcher yesterday, it didn't fix it and water is now coming out the internals. I'm not really prepared to spend another £150 on a Karcher again for it only to pack up a couple of years later.


----------



## ads2k

Shiny said:


> I picked mine up this morning.


Can you confirm the connection type and does it have an adaptor to take a karcher ? :thumb:


----------



## Pole Position

What connectors are on there???


----------



## Shiny

Not until later i'm afraid, it's still in the box at home and i'm in the office now.


----------



## TTsi

Hey Guys,
I picked one of these up this morning on the way into work, it does appear to have the lavor fittings, which now means i need to find an adaptor to take my 20mtr Karcher hose.


----------



## OrangePeel

TTsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> I picked one of these up this morning on the way into work, it does appear to have the lavor fittings, which now means i need to find an adaptor to take my 20mtr Karcher hose.


+1...

Please post up what you find


----------



## Tim186

Had a quick look on ebay this seems like the right thing if a little expensive HERE


----------



## Nanoman

I would put money on you opening that up and finding it's the same as the dead B&Q one I bought for £100 (normal price was £250 at the time). It's supposed to be for 'light commercial' use but the hose winder snapped first time and lance gave up the ghost within 6 months. I'm temped to pull it apart and see if I can make a working PW out of it but I have my doubts.

Tempted just to buy a nilfisk. Although this one has got to be worth a punt at £80 with a 3 year warranty...


----------



## OrangePeel

Tim186 said:


> Had a quick look on ebay this seems like the right thing if a little expensive HERE


Thanks, I had seen that, but it would be ideal if there was a way of connecting my current "long" Karcher hose to the new Parkside with its Lavor fittings... This would mean I could keep my current lance, foam lance and accesories...


----------



## OrangePeel

grantwils said:


> I would put money on you opening that up and finding it's the same as the dead B&Q one I bought for £100 (normal price was £250 at the time). It's supposed to be for 'light commercial' use but the hose winder snapped first time and lance gave up the ghost within 6 months. I'm temped to pull it apart and see if I can make a working PW out of it but I have my doubts.
> 
> Tempted just to buy a nilfisk. Although this one has got to be worth a punt at £80 with a 3 year warranty...


looking at it I'm not convinced that the winder will last any longer that yours did... still as you say for £80 it's worth a shot...


----------



## TTsi

OrangePeel said:


> Thanks, I had seen that, but it would be ideal if there was a way of connecting my current "long" Karcher hose to the new Parkside with its Lavor fittings... This would mean I could keep my current lance, foam lance and accesories...


Hi Buddy, I have been looking at something like this:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item29ff4d518f

im hoping this will allow me to use the Parkside pressure cable and then link on my Karcher extension and the Karcher gun etc.

I hope this will work as im a bit stuck working out the sizes etc.


----------



## pegs

Guy's get a Nilfisk, known brand and priced well. Will save frustration in the long run!!!!!!!!


----------



## o0damo0o

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Karcher-K3-99...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item3f06de983d


----------



## puckacostello

Anyone know what fitment this is yet ? :S


----------



## OrangePeel

puckacostello said:


> Anyone know what fitment this is yet ? :S


I picked one up yesterday,I can confirm that it is not Karcher... others would suggest it is Lavor fitment...


----------



## Shiny

Here you go...


----------



## Shiny

Sorry if that's a bit big, posted it from my phone!


----------



## mel

So the attachment is...........?


----------



## Nanoman

Doesn't look like the Kaarcher fitment to me. Looks more like nilfisk/lavor?


----------



## Tim_2

That's a Lavor fitment :thumb:


----------



## Shiny

Bit of a bummer that I can't use my extension hose I had on the karcher as the hose fittings to the machine are totally different. I'll get a karcher/lavor adapter though so I can use my sf lance and t racer etc.

Good power from the machine though, my karcher hasn't sprayed like that for years, if at all. It is a bit noiser than the karcher. Also the silver bit on the front reminds me of when I fix things with silver duck tape!


----------



## tom-225

picked mine up on saturday, great power and even with just AG shampoo in the detergant bottle i found it handy for a prerinse. only complaint is thats its a tad noisy, but i can live with that.


----------



## Sammo

I picked one up on Friday, and went to another Lidl store in Harlow Essex on Saturday. And they had four in stock. btw, I'm not a serial Lidl shopper!!!

Bargain at £80, owned 3 different Karchers over the years, never been impressed withem, since they are supposed to be a quality product.


----------



## TTsi

Hi Guys,

Has anyone found out a way of connecting the pressure hose up to a Karcher extension, I brought an adaptor which was meant to be for a lavor but its different, Here is the one i got:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRESSURE-WASH...Home_Garden_PowerTools_SM&hash=item29ff4d518f
As it stands its pretty much useless to me if i cant find a way of using my karcher extension hose with it, so it will be going back


----------



## OrangePeel

Bought one of these on Thursday, returned it yesterday... First up it was very noisy, second the hose wanted to stay in a tight coil and then as I was winding the hose the handle snapped... 

I know people have said that returning things to Lidle is not a problem, they obviously haven't had the pleasure of the manager at my local store. Ripping with attitude, he was all set for a fight as was I, until someone else came in to return another parkside...

In all I wasn't impressed and will go for another Karcher, my old one was a couple of hundred 5 years ago and caused me no concern until the hard winter where I believe water froze in it and Knacked it. Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## John777

Tim186 said:


> Had a quick look on ebay this seems like the right thing if a little expensive HERE


Has anyone found a suitable converter to use the Karcher attachments with the Lidl PW? The one pictured in the above post will not work as it the wrong way around i.e Karcher male, Kew female. I have found this one but it is a *crazy price* and far too long.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180567881052

I spoke to the guy who puts together the above adapter and he tells me this is all that can be found, does anyone know any better??

Regards
John


----------



## PIT

Anyone know if there is an extension hose that will fit the parkside pw?


----------



## TTsi

Hi Buddy, i brought one of these when they were on offer, i looked everywhere for adaptors and extension hoses with no luck i believe power washers trading on ebay had an extension hose that would fit but i needed to run a 30m karcher extension for which i could not get an adaptor, which is why i returned it to the store:wall:


----------

